
1 in 4 people have fantasised about Alexa, Siri, and other AI assistants - urumcsi
http://www.businessinsider.de/jwt-speak-easy-study-people-fantasised-about-alexa-2017-4?r=US&IR=T
======
Neliquat
Rule 34, this early? I suppose it shouldn't suprise anyone. I am curious to
see a representation of what physical likeness people visualize.

